# Fishing is neither logical nor moral from an existential perspective.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

While vacationing in the Himalayas, I studied the ancient arts of gland-scaping and acubeating. That's when It dawned on me that fish are our friends. They do not need to be tortured for fun or food. In fact, I believe that every fish we kill could be a passed-on relative.









*Do you REALLY want to eviscerate and decapitate uncle Ted just to use him as bait in order to capture aunt Ida?*

Good God I hope not! 











How than can we do this to our brothers and sisters with whom we share Al Gore's beloved planet?

Let us live in peace oh worshippers of goodness! 

I WILL FISH NO MORE FOREVER!!!!

Join with me - take my hand and walk the upright path of vegan-ism.








*
LOVE FISH - DON'T EAT THEM!*


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

You wanna go fishing this weekend Pete?

The weather will be great.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

captmikestarrett said:


> You wanna go fishing this weekend Pete?
> 
> The weather will be great..
> 
> Capt Mike


Stand, thou wicked tempter of men; ye who murders our aquatic brethren and counts them amongst the spoils of the victorious....



Hmm ... what's biting ... besides cats?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

See I knew all that ying and yang would retreat to the far recesses of your cranial cavity if an opportunity to fish came along. 

I will send you a PM right now.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

captmikestarrett said:


> See I knew all that ying and yang would retreat to the far recesses of your cranial cavity if an opportunity to fish came along.
> 
> I will send you a PM right now..
> 
> Capt Mike


I shall not waver! The circle of rivers that flows unto nirvana is the mightiest of fortresses.



Cleaning out my in-box....


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Clean out your box, Mike!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Far be it for me to get too involved here, seeing as how my third eye has a bad case of the morning crusties... But did I just read that you say that you want kill your uncle Ted so you can EAT your aunt Ida? (I know I did) 

What happens if, in your quest for Nirvana, you forget everything you've learned when you enter into the next life? What if you develop spiritual amnesia? Wouldn't it be better to just hang out with the unenlightened for a bit longer? Billy Joel said it's better to "laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints", after all, and if anybody knows what they're talking about, it's Billy.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Far be it for me to get too involved here, seeing as how my third eye has a bad case of the morning crusties... But did I just read that you say that you want kill your uncle Ted so you can EAT your aunt Ida? (I know I did)
> 
> What happens if, in your quest for Nirvana, you forget everything you've learned when you enter into the next life? What if you develop spiritual amnesia? Wouldn't it be better to just hang out with the unenlightened for a bit longer? Billy Joel said it's better to "laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints", after all, and if anybody knows what they're talking about, it's Billy.


But these go to eleven ... .


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

captmikestarrett said:


> You wanna go fishing this weekend Pete?
> 
> The weather will be great..
> 
> Capt Mike


Looks like I might have to pass, Mike. My partner wasn't too keen on loosing customers just so that I could go fishing.



Will try and ask again tomorrow. Work sucks....


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

WORK is a four letter curse word.. 


Capt Mike


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

captmikestarrett said:


> WORK is a four letter curse word..


Somebody has to pay the boat captain... You sure you don't want to rethink that last statement?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Working under those life sucking florescent lights in a cubicilium.. now that is WORK..(Joe vs the Volcano)

Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Back to-fu and almond milk.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't need to be tortured for fun or food but the Missus does it anyway...and logic plays no part in it. I KNOW that vegetables are a past relative...all that dust-to-dust stuff.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

chesapeakecarper said:


> I don't need to be tortured for fun or food but the Missus does it anyway...and logic plays no part in it. I KNOW that vegetables are a past relative...all that dust-to-dust stuff.


^^^^^ One of us ... one of us ... one of us ... one of us ... one of us ... one of us ... one of us ... one of us ... one of us ... .


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Stinky_Pete;811766
Join with me - take my hand and walk the upright path of vegan-ism.[/FONT said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Why do I enjoy fishing???????


Because, somehow putting a fish on the beach and watching it die a slow gasping death, just warms my heart. Now sure why, but it does...........

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Manlystanley said:


> Why do I enjoy fishing???????
> 
> 
> Because, somehow putting a fish on the beach and watching it die a slow gasping death, just warms my heart. Now sure why, but it does...........
> ...


You cad! Those poor fish - If only I could die in their place!!!!


----------



## edo227 (Jun 18, 2013)

In the words of Ron Swanson "Salads are what my food eats."


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

In the words of Reel Big Fish, "Save a plant, eat a cow! I want beef & I want it NOW!"


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Big Chief Wampum says Vegan is an old Indian word for Poor Hunter.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Pete I will take you to the bait shop so you can show me your family in the bait tank and we will take them fishing


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

tacklemake said:


> Pete I will take you to the bait shop so you can show me your family in the bait tank and we will take them fishing


Presses the "Like" button.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

So ... any converts?


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Presses the "Like" button.


+2


----------

